
Covid-19 symptom checker REST API - szopa
https://developer.infermedica.com/docs/covid-19
======
szopa
Infermedica [1] is a company that uses Bayesian networks [2] to map symptoms
to potential causes (they are used to triage patients in call centers, etc.).
They have just published a REST API that targets COVID-19 specifically, and
made it free to use to everyone free of charge. If you are thinking working on
a SARS-CoV-2 pandemic related app, this may come handy.

Feel free to ask any questions, if there's interest I'll try to get someone
from the company to this thread.

[1] [https://infermedica.com/](https://infermedica.com/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayesian_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayesian_network)

